# לעבוד בארה"ב - לא מה שחשבתם



## Roi Highway (18/3/06)

לעבוד בארה"ב - לא מה שחשבתם 
הי חזרתי שלשום מארה"ב וכמובן כמו כל ישראלי שנוסע לשם גם אני נסעתי לעבוד בעגלות. לכל מי שמתכנן לעשות כזה דבר או שמע ורוצה לנסות - יש לי כמה דברים להגיד. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






































עושים שם מלא כסף - אבל רק בעבודה קשה מאוד - 12 שעות על הרגליים, בעבודה מתסכלת של מכירות לאמריקאים שמתוך 100% אנשים שעוצרים על העגלהה ומקשיבים לספיץ' 10% באמת קונים משהו. אתם תהיו כל היום במעקב ע"י המנהלים כדי לראות כמה מכרתם ועל כמה אתם עומדים, וישנן חברות (באמת) שנותנות דו"חות למי שלא עובר סכום מכירות מינימום. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




המכירות על אחוזים - וצריך לברר בדיוק עם כמה אנשים עובדים על העגלה, וכמה אחוזים מקבלים. אחוזים טובים נחשבים 25-30 מסך כל המכירות. כשעובדים עם עוד בנאדם - חצי מזה. תבדקו שהחברה לא מציבה בתקופות החמות יותר משני אנשים על עגלה (כריסמס) כי ככה גם הרווחים שלכם יורדים. אל תיפלו לאשליה שכל אחד מהעובדים מקבל בין 25-30 אחוזים מסך המכירות. זה לא עובד ככה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מה מוכרים? המוצרים קבועים בד"כ לעגלות (של הישראלים) והם: מוצרי ים המלח, מוצרי טיפוח לציפורניים, כריות ארומתרפיות, אקססוריז לאייפוד, קאר בייבי, צעצועים, קוריוליס. כל חברה טטען כמובן שהמוצרים שלה הכי חזקים בשוק, והם נמכרים מהר מאוד ובקלות רבה. בפועל זה לא ככה. כריות ארומתרפיות זה מוצר שחוק עד מוות כבר וכדאי לא להתעסק איתו. צעצועים לא מביא רווחים גדולים, ומוצרי טיפוח לציפורים + ים המלח אלו המוצרים שיותר הולכים טוב במכירות. קוריוליס לשיער מסווג כבינוני במכירות, כמוהו גם קאר בייבי. השולט הבלתי מעורער הם כמובן האקססוריז לאייפוד. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מגורים - סטנדרטיים בד"כ לכל החברות, וכוללים דירה בקומפלקס (יחד עם מקסיקנים, סינים יפנים וכו' - לנו היה שכן ירדני). הקומפלקס כולל מכונות כביסה בתשלום, בריכה, ג'קוזי, שולחן סנוקר ושירותי דואר. אל תתלהבו! אלו תנאי המגורים הממוצעים ביותר בארה"ב, בקומפלקסים. רוב החברות הופכות את התנאים האלו ליתרון כשאין זה כך - הם פשוט מנצלים את ההבדל בין הארץ לבין ארה"ב, ואת חוסר הידיעה שלכם. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




רווחים של כריסמס בכל השנה - חוק: חברה שאומרת את המשפט הזה - נועדה להמשיך לשקר לכם. אין דבר כזה, והמציאות תמיד תראה לכם שזה לא נכון. המכירות הגדולות ביותר מתחילות שבועיים לפני הכריסמס, ומסתיימות כמה ימים אחריו. כל שאר השנה - חלש ומתחזק בהדרגה עד הכריסמס. ינואר - אוקטובר כולל - מתים. מנובמבר הקניון מתחיל להתמלא. אם את כבר מתכננים לנסוע סעו באוקטובר, תשתפשפו קצת בעבודה ותסיימו אחרי הכריסמס. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




משטרת ההגירה - תמיד שומעים סיפורי איימים על חברות ישראליות שנתפסו ע"י משטרת ההגירה של ארה"ב. אין מה לפחד מהסיפורים האלה. בהנחה שאתם עובדים במדינות שהן מלאות במהגרים גם ככה (בד"כ מדינות הדרום, כשהמובילה היא קליפורניה כמובן) החשש מהגירה הוא משהו שצריך להיות בתודעה שלכם אבל לא להפריע לכם ביומיום. במדינה שהמהגרים המקסיקנים גדולים פי כמה וכמה מהמהגרים הישראלים שעובדים שם, אין מה לחשוש מההגירה. לעומת זאת, אם אתם נתפסים, יש ועוד איך מה לחשוש. אז את השיקולים תעשו בעצמכם. תדעו שתפיסה = גירוש מארה"ב, בד"כ בלי אפשרות לחזור. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




יש עוד הרבה מה להגיד על העבודה הספיציפית הזו של הישראלים בחו"ל ועוד יותר על עבודות אחרות. לשאלות אשמח להשיב. רק תזכרו דבר אחד - למטבע יש שני צדדים. קחו את זה בחשבון.


----------



## עבוד בהונג קונג (18/3/06)

דברי חלש 
את מעירה את הע(ר)צבים.


----------



## luckydude (18/3/06)

תודה על הסיכום 
"מלא כסף" זה מושג מאוד יחסי. באילו סכומים מדובר על באמת (בזמן הכריסטמס ומחוצה לו) בממוצע לשבוע? בקיצור נשמע לי שהדבר הכי חשוב ממה שאתה אומר זה שהחודשים היחידים שממש כדאי לעשות את זה זה רק נובמבר-דצמבר ואין טעם להשאר שם לפני\אחרי, נכון? (זאת אומרת רק בזמן באמוק הקניות של האמריקאים שייקנו כל דבר עם מדבקה עליו אז.) אגב, קליפורניה בדכ"ל נחשבת במערב, לא דרום ארה"ב.


----------



## Vdrums (18/3/06)

לא כל ישראלי שנוסע הולך לעבוד 
בעגלות. חלס עם הסטריאוטיפ הדפוק הזה.


----------



## doronf65 (18/3/06)

אחד הסיכומים המעניינים שראיתי בנושא 
מציג את העניין באופן די מאוזן. שאלה: דיברת וסקרת את כל ארה"ב. איך היה לך מידע על מקומות שבהם לא היית? אינפורמציה על כמויות וסיכויי התפיסה?


----------



## Roi Highway (18/3/06)

כשאתה שם 
אתה כמובן לא היחיד שעובד בעגלות. יש מסביבך עוד ישראלים שעובדים בעגלות, ועוד חברות, ואתה בא איתם במגע. ככה אתה יודע כמה (בערך) מרוויחים במה, מה הולך ומה כבר שחוק. הכל זז קצת ימינה או שמאלה כמובן, אבל מה שכתבתי נכון למה שראיתי ושמעתי שם בזמן שהייתי. כמה מרוויחים? מדובר על סכומים של בין 100-400 $ ליום - שוב - תלוי עם כמה אנשים עובדים, איזה קניון, מה מוכרים והיכולת האישית למכור. ישנם אנשים שסיימו את הכריסמס עם 3000, 5000, וגם עשר אלף דולר. לעומתם יש אנשים שסיימו את הכריסמס עם הרבה פחות. קליפורניה במערב זה נכון אבל היא גם בדרם ולעצם מה שכתבתי הכללתי אותה בדרום מבחינת מהגרים. (היא גובלת עם מקסיקו).


----------



## luckydude (19/3/06)

נכון, בכל קניון יש הרבה ישראלים 
בזה הקרוב למקום מגורי ההיתי אומר שאחרי הכריסמס עדיין נשארו 4-5 עגלות עם ישראלים. אני מסכים עם דורון, נתת סיכום ריאלי ודי מאוזן. הרבה פעמים אנחנו מקבלים דיווחים של "רימו אותי, לא הרווחתי כלום!" וכאלה של המעסיקים עצמם "בואו לעשות את המיליון!". אני מניח שהנסיון האמיתי הוא אי שם באמצע, אבל קשה לדעת בדיוק היכן בגלל הדיווחים שניתנים שנראים כאילו הם מייצגים מקרים קוטביים ה4רבה פעמים לדעתי. אז כמה ההית אומר מרוויחים עכשיו בממוצע כשהעונה "מתה"?


----------



## KajaGugu (19/3/06)

אז תן לי לאזן את זה עוד קצת.... 
העובדים הישראלים הלא חוקיים בארצות הברית ויפן הם אחת הבושות הגדולות ביותר של מדינת ישראל. הם דואגים לכך שישראלים יושוו ע"י האוכלוסיה והמימסד באותן מדינות לאנשים שמגיעים ממדינות עניות ומפגרות. בזכותם כבר מקשים את כניסת ישראלים לארצות הברית ואוסטרליה, כניסה של ישראלי ליפן עלולה להיות חוויה מבישה. אני לא מנהל ואפילו לא אחד מהחברים היותר פעילים כאן בפורום, אבל הייתי מעדיף שכמו זונות וסוחרי סמים החברה האלה יעבירו ידע מקצועי וחוויות במקום אחר ולא כאן. אז הנה עכשיו זה מאוזן באמת.


----------



## luckydude (19/3/06)

יש מה בדבריך 
אבל זה משהו שאנחנו כבר יודעים. לכן מה שמעניין אותי בדסיקוס הזה זה איך הדברים נראים "מהצד השני" של העניין, ז"א מהצד של העובד, במיוחד מנסיונו של מישהו שנשמע שהיתה לו חוויה די מאוזנת בעניין. כמו שאמרתי, התיאורים שאנחנו מקבלים פה הם בדכ"ל מכאלו שיש להם אינטרס או ללכלך על העבודה כי היתה להם חוייה לא טובה and they need to bitch about it או מהמעסיקים שמבטיחים שמיים וארץ. לא תמיד אנו שומעים ממישהו שמספר על החוויה בצורה מאוזנת יחסית ולכן מעניין אותי לשמוע את התיאור שלו.


----------



## Ayelet CA (19/3/06)

אצלנו בקניון מעולם לא היו עגלות 
בקניון בסן מתאו, במשך ארבע שנים לא ראיתי עגלה אחת, ושמעתי שם עבריתת רק פעמיים, אבל אלו היו קונים ולא מוכרים.


----------



## sashkashurik (20/3/06)

ואצלינו בסן דייגו יש מלא עגלות 
בכל הקניונים (אבל זה לא חוכמה, סן דייגו היא העיר היחידה בארה"ב, נראה לי, שהקניונים שם הם מתחת לשמיים פתוחים), אבל רק פעם אחת ראיתי שם ישראלי. כל השאר - אמריקאים.


----------



## Mירב (20/3/06)

ממש לא... 
אפילו בשיקגו-לנד "הקפואה" (כבר לא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) אני מכירה לפחות שני קניונים פתוחים! וחוצמזה לא הבנתי מה הקשר בין עגלות של ישראלים לקניונים פתוחים??


----------



## sashkashurik (20/3/06)

אין לי מושג. ../images/Emo4.gif 
כמעט ולא הייתי בקניונים לא פתוחים בארה"ב (אם אני כבר מבקרת בעיר אחרת, מעדיפה לטייל בה ולא ללכת לקניון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), אז איכשהו נראה לי שעגלות אמורות להיות בחוץ. אני מניחה שהן גם יכולות להיות בפנים.


----------



## Mירב (20/3/06)

../images/Emo6.gif בהחלט יכולות


----------



## Rascal (21/3/06)

בקניון פתוח-יותר קל למוכרים לברוח..


----------



## Doritus (21/3/06)

../images/Emo6.gif


----------



## Mירב (21/3/06)

../images/Emo6.gif


----------



## saritoosh22 (20/3/06)

לא, סן דייגו היא לא היחידה, 
אפילו בווגס החמה יש קניון פתוח. גם ברחבי קליפורניה ואריזונה נתקלנו בקניונים פתוחים ולא אחת.


----------



## luckydude (20/3/06)

אי אפשר להשוות את קליפורניה לשאר 
ארה"ב מבחינת קניונים פתוחים... בגלל המזג אוויר היוצא דופן (במיוחד בדרום קליפורניה) יש מבחינה יחסית הרבה קניונים פתוחים (ואולי בגלל זה פחות עגלות).  האמת היא שהקניון הפתוח הגדול הראשון שההיתי בו היה בקליפורניה (שמה איפה שה 5 וה 405 מתפצלים). אולם בשאר ארה"ב קניונים סגורים זה הנורמה (אני לא אומר שאין קניונים פתוחים, אלא יש פחות מאשר בקליפורניה מבחינה יחסית). בקניונים הסגורים יש עגלות במסדרונים לרוב, יותר מאשר בקניונים פתוחים באותו איזור. אמנם אני לא מסתובב גדול בקניונים אבל מהפעמים והאיזורים שבהם ההיתי, זו התרשמותי. בזמן הכריסמס יש של כך הרבה עגלות עד שזה (בנוסף לתנועה מרבבות האנשים הפוקדים את הקניונים), קצת קשה להגיע מחנות לחנות...


----------



## Doritus (20/3/06)

אצלינו העגלות מתמקמות במולים.. 
לפני הקריסמס בלבד.


----------



## ronnl (19/3/06)

על החלק האחרון: 
סליחה? מה זה אין מה לחשוש? אתה עבדת לא חוקי=לקחת את הסיכון בעצמך! ושכשאתה עובד לא חוקי אתה צריך גם לקחת בחשבון שאולי תתפס...(סליחה  אבל אני חייב להגיד שחבל שלא נתפסת! )וזה שאתה לא נתפסת זה לא אומר שלאחרים יהיה "מזל" כמו שלך .... וכן אתה צודק למטבע בהחלט שני צדדים


----------



## sela v (20/3/06)

מה מפריע לך? 
כל אחד עובר עבירות. אם היית עובר על המהירות, האם היית רוצה שאני אגיד אני מת שהמשטרה תתפוס אותו, והולך להלשין עליו? כל חוקי העבודה וההגירה נראים בעיני מטופשים.


----------



## saritoosh22 (20/3/06)

רוצה קסדה?


----------



## פרופסור מקס (20/3/06)

למה לעצור בחוקי העבודה וההגירה?


----------



## ronnl (20/3/06)

סלע אי אפשר להשוות 
עבירה על חוקי תנועה אמנם מסוכנת אולי יותר מפני שאז אתה עלול לסכן את חייך וחיי נהגים ונוסעים אחרים אבל אין מה לעשות לכל מדינה יש חוקים משלה. ואם אתה גר/ מבקר באותה מדינה = עליך לשמור ולכבד על החוקים שלה גם אם בעיניך הם נראים מטופשים...


----------



## sela v (21/3/06)

אם זה כזה חמור 
למה העונש על עבירות אלה הוא בסה"כ גירוש מהמדינה?


----------



## zoti (21/3/06)

הוא לא. 
אתה בד"כ יושב במעצר תקופה מסויימת עד שמגרשים אותך. חוץ מזה, למה שהמדינה תממן את השהות שלך בבית כלא? זה רק עולה לה כסף. הרבה יותר קל לזרוק אותך החוצה.


----------



## sela v (21/3/06)

מי שצריך להענש לפי דעתי 
זה המעסיק ולא המועסק.


----------



## zoti (21/3/06)

גם וגם. שניהם עוברים על החוק. 
המעסיק אמור להיענש כי יש עונש קבוע בחוק למי שמעסיק עובדים ללא אישור עבודה.


----------



## Doritus (21/3/06)

עונש של אלפי דולרים בלבד... 
מי שנענש בחורה הם המועסקים.


----------



## Doritus (21/3/06)

בחורה=בחומרה


----------



## ronnl (21/3/06)

לדעתי שני הצדדים מחוייבים בעונש כבד 
ולמעסיקים הייתי מחליף את העונש במקום אלפי דולרים קנס גבוה יותר  כלא ושלילת רשיון העסקה


----------



## ronnl (21/3/06)

בסה"כ? 
חותמת שחורה על הדרכון זה לא מספיק ועוד בלי אפשרות לחזור ?(מינימום 10 שנים ממה שידוע לי )ועוד זמן בכלא לפני זה כמו שזוטי אמר?זה כבר בושה שלעצמה להיות עם חותמת שחורה אבל לא חשוב


----------



## saritoosh22 (21/3/06)

רון, בלי דרמות מיותרות, 
בושה כשלעצמה חותמת שחורה בדרכון. מה עוד? מה תגיד על זה הבת של שושנה השכנה? נכון, זו עבירה על החוק ומי שנתפס לא מבלה בהילטון אלא בכלא, מגורש מארה"ב וכנראה כבר לא יחזור לארה"ב, אבל אין צורך בדרמה נוספת.


----------



## ronnl (21/3/06)

זו לא דרמה מיותרת 
אגב תארי לך שמישהו עובד לא חוקי וקוראת פתאום תאונת עבודה או משהו הוא עובד לא חוקי וככל הנראה בלי ביטוח רפואי מי יטפל בו? גם אז תקראי לזה דרמה מיותרת?


----------



## saritoosh22 (21/3/06)

אני אחזור על עצמי ואולי הפעם תבין 
דיברתי על הבושה שעליה כתבת בגין חותמת שחורה בדרכון ואף שאלתי: מה עוד? מה תגיד הבת של שושנה השכנה? ועכשיו הבנת?


----------



## ronnl (21/3/06)

ומה היא צריכה להגיד בדיוק? 
וחוץ מזה אף פעם לא הבנתי את ההתעסקות הדבילית הזו  עם "מה יגידו השכנים"


----------



## ronnl (21/3/06)

ודבר נוסף שרית 
לדעתי אדם צריך להתבייש בחותמת שחורה כי זה מקשה על אנשים עם חותמת שכזו אחר כך להגיע למקומות אחרים אפילו כסתם תיירים


----------



## הלוואי והייתי חתול (19/3/06)

תוך כדי שקראת דווקא חשבתי לעצמי... 
וואללה הוא כותב יפה, ואולי אפילו שווה טיגלון. אבל כמו שרוןל כתב, רק עם הרבה פחות דרמטיות, להגיד שמשטרת ההגירה לא אמורה להטריד "בעיקר במדינות המלאות במהגרים כמו קליפורניה" זה מחזיר אותך לצד אחד בלבד של המטבע. לי אישית ידוע, רק מהשנה, על יותר מעשרים ישראלים שנאסרו וגורשו עקב עבודה בלתי חוקית, וזה רק באזור בו אני גר...ונחש מה, זה בקליפורניה.


----------



## galgal0ne (19/3/06)

../images/Emo12.gif 
אז למה תמיד נטפלים לישראלים
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 למה לא מגרשים קודם את כל המקסיקנים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 תמיד מפלים את השחורים.


----------



## Chinita (19/3/06)

היי היי עד המקסיקנים../images/Emo6.gif 
והיום חבר טוב סיפר לי על איזה מקר (הוא חבר של החבר'ה מהכפר!) נתפס ע"י ההגירה ונשלח לכלא לחצי שנה ומשם למקסיקו. לא נעים


----------



## Chinita (19/3/06)

מכר../images/Emo122.gif


----------



## maximf (19/3/06)

הנה הסיבה 
מקסיקאים עושים את העבודה שהאמריקאים לא מוכנים לעשות, הם עושים את העבודות השחורות של הבניה והצביעה, למה מחוץ להום דיפו לא עומדים אמריקאים אלא רק מקסיקאים? כי רק הם מוכנים לעשות את זה, מי שמכיר את הקומיקאי המעולה קרלוס מנסיה יודע בדיוק על מה אני מדבר ברור שמגרשים מקסיקאים אבל לא כל כך הרבה כי פה בלוס אנג'לס העיר פה מלאה בהם( לא שיש לי בעיה איתם, אחלה אנשים ההיספנים) ובואו נסכים שרובם לא ממש חוקיים פה, וכולם יודעים ולרובם גם לא אכפת (אחרי הכול אפילו ראש העיר לטיני!!)


----------



## Roi Highway (19/3/06)

תגובה מאוזנת 
ניסיתי באמת לכתוב משהו מאוזן ולא משהו שנוטה לפה או לשם (לרות שאישית אם אחים שלי ירצו ללכת אני ישכנע אותם שלא ילכו), אבל זו החלטה של הבנאדם עצמו. ומבחינת ה"איזון" הזה אז "סורי" גם משטרת ההגירה נכללת בזה כי היא לא נמצאת בכל מקום, ולא את כל אחד תופסים. ברור שלקחתי על עצמי את הסיכון! הרי ידעתי שיש הגירה שם לא? אבל זה סיכון שהרבה אנשים לוקחים כמו שאתם בטח יודעים. בעונה המתה מרוויחים משהו כמו עד 100$ ליום (זה אולי נשמע לחלקכם הרבה אבל במונחים אמריקאיים זה כלום). הישראלים בארה"ב זה באמת בעיה, והם מוציאים שם לא משהו לישראל אבל לא רק בגלל המכירות בקניונים. ההתנהגות הכללית אתם יודעים. לא סתם מזהים ישראלים שניה הראשונה בכל מקום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ובקשר לסאן מתאו - כנראה שאתה גר באיזה חור כי אם כבר ישראלים עובדים בקניון הם ישתדלו לעבוד בקניונים הכי טובים שיש.. אז כנראה הקניון שאתה מדבר עליו ממש קטן ולא רווחי.


----------



## נ ו ם (19/3/06)

למה לא תמליץ לאחיך?


----------



## Mירב (20/3/06)

../images/Emo2.gif "החתימה עם הציטוט המתחלף"?! 
נראה לי שוב התחלתי טרענד...


----------



## נ ו ם (20/3/06)

או שאני התחלתי...


----------



## luckydude (20/3/06)

צודק. עד $100 ל12 שעות עבודה בארה"ב 
זו משכורת נמוכה בהחלט, לכן אני מתפלא שיש כ"כ הרבה ישראלים שעובדים פה. כנראה שהמצב בארץ יותר גרוע ממה שחשבתי ששווה לטוס לצד השני של העולם בשביל שבע-שמונה דולר לשעה. שוב פעם, בזמן הכריסמס אני יכול להבין את זה, אבל ב 9.5 החודשים האחרים של השנה קשה לי להבין מה יש להם לחפש פה?


----------



## saritoosh22 (20/3/06)

בעבודה לא מקצועית בארץ מרויחים 
18 שקל לשעה, אחרי 12 שעות עבודה נשארים עם 48$ ליום לפני מס הכנסה, ביטוח לאומי ומס בריאות. בשורה התחתונה מדובר בהכנסה היא פי 2 או 3 ממה שהיו משתכרים בארץ. וכל זה בתנאי שיש עבודה, כי באיזור ת"א והסביבה ושאר הערים המרכזיות בארץ יותר קל למצוא עבודה, אבל יקר יותר לחיות. בפריפריות וערי הפיתוח, פשוט אין במה לעבוד!


----------



## Boston Guy (20/3/06)

אחד לאחד 
אם היה הולך בארץ לגור עם עוד 3 שותפים בדירת 2 BEDROOMS (כלומר לישון עם עוד אדם בחדר) עובד 12 שעות ביום, 6 וחצי ימים בשבוע עובד שחור מתחת לשולחן בלי ביטוח לאומי ובלי תנאים סוציאליים (זה מה שהם עושים כאן...) מעלים מס משלטונות מס הכנסה (זה מה שהם עושים כאן....) תאמיני לי שהיה נשאר לו יותר בכיס בסוף היום. ההוצאות (שכירות הדירה, הרכב והמזון) שהוא משלם שם כפולים לפחות ממה שהיה משלם כאן.


----------



## saritoosh22 (21/3/06)

לא נשאר יותר כסף בסופו של יום, 
גם בלי ביטוח לאומי או תנאים סוציאליים. זה ממש ממש עצוב, אבל המצב הכלכלי בארץ מאוד מאוד קשה. אתה ואני יכולים לעשות כאן חישובים מהיום ועד קץ הימים, אנחנו לא אינדיקציה למה שאכן קורה בארץ. קשה בארץ ואין עבודות לרוב, גם מי שמוכן לעבוד בעבודות שחורות מרויח פרוטות ואני בטוחה שאני לא מפתיעה אותך ברגע זה או מחדשת לך משהו. כל מה שכתבתי לעיל אינו מצדיק עבודה לא חוקית במדינה זרה, אילו מי מבני משפחתי היה שוקל לעשות זאת הייתי מנסה להניא אותו מהמעשה. אבל! אני מאוד מבינה את מה שמניע את אותם חבר'ה צעירים לרצות ולהגיע לארה"ב בניסיון "לעשות בוחטה של כסף".


----------



## אלוף ה ע ו ל ם (21/3/06)

כמה שזה עצוב, 
אני מסכים עם כל מילה.


----------



## saritoosh22 (21/3/06)

אלוף! אני כ"כ מתרגשת, 
סוף סוף מישהו מסכים איתי על משהו! (חוץ מהבעל שלי שאין לו יותר מידיי ברירות). טוב, אני אפסיק כאן לפני שיחשדו בי שיש לי איזשהו ניצוץ של חוש הומור.


----------



## אלוף ה ע ו ל ם (21/3/06)

אבל למה להיות צינית? ../images/Emo4.gif


----------



## saritoosh22 (21/3/06)

לא, לא צינית! 
הייתי רצינית! סופסוף מישהו בפורום מסכים איתי, ריגשת אותי ואני ממש ממש לא הייתי צינית.


----------



## ronnl (21/3/06)

המצב אולי קשה בארץ 
ואין עבודה או משכורות נורמליות אבל מפה ועד להגיד שאני מבין צעירים שרוצים לעבור על החוק?כולנו רוצים משכורות נורמליות אבל רובנו לא חושבים על לעבור על החוק במדינה אחרת וכאן ההבדל


----------



## saritoosh22 (21/3/06)

תגיד, אתה רודף אחריי? 
אני מבינה את עמדתך ואף מסכימה איתך, אבל כמו כל דבר בחיים אין כאן שחור ולבן. יש גם גוונים אחרים.


----------



## ronnl (21/3/06)

נכון../images/Emo13.gif 
אבל לא כשזה נוגע לעבירת חוק


----------



## Lost in Reality (21/3/06)

../images/Emo45.gif


----------



## sirpad (19/3/06)

ורגע 
אתה רוצה לומר לי שאתה הולך לעבודה עם חולצת הוואי? שבימי רביעי אתה לוקח את הלונגבורד ויורד לים? שיש לך רולר בליידס ושאתה אשכרא משתמש בהם בימי הקיץ החמים?


----------



## Dublinoa (19/3/06)

הוא אמר זאת רק עם עוד פחות דרמה 
"אם אתם נתפסים, יש ועוד איך מה לחשוש. *אז את השיקולים תעשו בעצמכם*. תדעו שתפיסה = גירוש מארה"ב, בד"כ בלי אפשרות לחזור" אף ציין ש: "תמיד שומעים סיפורי איימים על חברות ישראליות שנתפסו ע"י משטרת ההגירה של ארה"ב" (ע"ע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) ורק טוען שמניסיונו האישי "החשש מהגירה הוא משהו שצריך להיות בתודעה שלכם אבל לא להפריע לכם ביומיום" אני עדיין חושבת ששווה טיגלון.


----------



## doronf65 (19/3/06)

אכן שווה טיגלון 
אצלי הוא ב- FAQ כבר מאתמול.


----------



## Dublinoa (20/3/06)

מותר לך ככה לגנוב לFAQ ? ../images/Emo3.gif


----------



## Mירב (21/3/06)

../images/Emo6.gif


----------



## doronf65 (21/3/06)

את תגידי לי אם מותר לי... ../images/Emo13.gif


----------



## supersonic180 (19/3/06)

Hi i got something to add... 
im here right now after one week i stopped working as asalesman like you said the money is great if you are skilled. you need to have a smile and to be nice and its very hard.. not all people have good connections with other person so fast.. right now im moving to NYC to be a mover or something like that anyways there is a lot of money to earn but you should know the the job is not paradise and its hard,, only people with good interation should go to work on carts.. he is right you stop like a 100 people every hour and sell them dead sea products.. you dont feel gay but you feel stupid


----------



## a e q u i t a s (19/3/06)

זה בדף הראשי של תפוז ../images/Emo3.gif 
אבל לנושא העניין, עבודה  תמיד הייתה בעייתית בארה"ב, לא רק בגלל שישראלים נוטים להגר ולעבוד בצורה לא חוקית, אלא בגלל שאמריקה לפעמיים נוהגת במין שחצנות כלפי אזרחי עולם שרוצים לבקר שם, ואגב זה לא רק ישראלים.... אני חושב שהודעה שלך מאוזנת, אמיתית ושקולה מאוד, אפשר להתעלם מהמצב ולמחוק את השרשור הזה, אבל אז? אנשים לא ימשיכו לעבוד שם באופן לא חוקי? הגירה הבלתי חוקית תפסק? נו באמת! הודעה זו בהחלט שווה טגלון.


----------



## נערה בהפרעה 1 (19/3/06)

אני חייבת רק לא להסכים לגביי 
אחוזי המכירות.... כשאני עבדתי בעגלות כל עובד (גם אם יש 5 על עגלה) היה עושה 25%. סתם לידע כללי שיש גם דברים כאלה אז עד שלא היית בכל החברות אין צורך להגיד שיש דברים שלא קיימים כלל.


----------



## Roi Highway (19/3/06)

אם כל עובד מקבל 25% 
ויש 5 אנשים אז זה אומר שכולם ביחד מרוויחים 125% מסך המכירות - החברה תפסיד כסף? אני לא חושב. אל תדאגי לישראלים שם שחושבים שהם מנהלים - הראש הישראלי ימצא תמיד תחמונים ותמיד המנהלים ירוויחו יותר מהעובדים.


----------



## נערה בהפרעה 1 (20/3/06)

התכוונתי שכל אחד מקבל 25% 
מהמכירות שהוא עשה. כל אחד רשם כמה הוא מכר ובסופו של יום חישב לו 25% לא היו לנו מכירות במשותף. כל אחד לפי מ כירותיו וכיולתו. ותכלס , אף אחד לא הציק לנו על כמה אנחנו עומדים ולא נתנו לנו שום קנסות ואולי בגלל זה עשינו שם כסף מטורף כי הכל היה באווירה טובה או שסתם נפלתי על חברה ממש טובה... זאת רק דעתי בכל אופן


----------



## Mירב (20/3/06)

../images/Emo45.gif 
גם אני.... (אבל לא עשיתי כסף מטורף כי אני לא טובה בלשקר)


----------



## Doritus (19/3/06)

תודה, סיכום מצוין... 
ובהחלט יטוגלן


----------



## ocean boy 22 (19/3/06)

מסכים.. 
עבודה בארה"ב בהחלט לא מה שחשבתם, מניסיון. תשלחו אליי מסר לקבל את התמונה המלאה.


----------



## אלוף ה ע ו ל ם (19/3/06)

למה מסר? 
לא שאתה חייב,אבל כבר יש שרשור בנושא לא? אתה מוזמן לפתח אותו ואם יש לך מה להוסיף, זה יכול להיות המקום לשתף...


----------



## נ ו ם (19/3/06)

../images/Emo45.gif


----------



## Mירב (20/3/06)

../images/Emo45.gif


----------



## newKiticat (19/3/06)

תגידו 
העגלות האלה בכלל חוקיות? האם זה עסק חוקי? כלומר- לי אישית יש קצת מזל, ואני אוכל לעבוד בארה"ב, אבל נשאלת השאלה אם עניין העגלות האלה לא מלא בסיכון (אחרי שמשלמים על הכרטיס טיסה, ומגורים, אם באמת נרוויח...), ואם הם חוקיים בכלל....


----------



## Roi Highway (20/3/06)

כן הן חוקיות 
הרי אי אפשר לפתוח עסק לא חוקי, ועוד בקניון. מה שהרוב עושים זה מישהו שהוא אזרח הולך ופותח עגלה בקניון. העובדים, רובם, לא חוקיים.


----------



## רינת עדן (20/3/06)

חבל שאתה ממליץ לאנשים לעבוד לא חוקי 
כי דווקא לי יש שני אנשים שמכירים כמה אנשים שהיו בכלא בעקבות זה.


----------



## Mrs G (21/3/06)

יש אנשים שאת מכירה 
שלא היו בכלא ?


----------



## פZצטא (21/3/06)

../images/Emo6.gif../images/Emo6.gif../images/Emo6.gif


----------



## רינת עדן (21/3/06)

יומיים לקח לך לחשוב על זה? 
ואם היית קוראת כתבתי שאני מכירה אנשים שמכירים אנשים ולא שאני  מכירה את אותם אנשים מה שבעברית נקרא הבנת הנקרא אהבלה..


----------



## Mrs G (21/3/06)

תגידי פרח. 
מה עת עוסה היום בשעה תשע ? תחבדי אותי וכנסי לצאט.


----------



## Mירב (20/3/06)

"צעצועים לא מביא רווחים גדולים"? 
אני הכרתי אישית שני בחורים שעשו * * * ים * * * $$$$ על הליקופטרים מעופפים שנשברים אחרי יומיים. הכל תלוי בגישה ובכישרון המשחק / שקר של המוכר. "וזהו."


----------



## Mud4fucka (20/3/06)

עבודה בעגלות לא מתאימה לכולם 
מישהו שלא התנסה במכירות אף פעם ולא יודע אם יש לו את זה, פשוט יפול חזק ! זה גם תלוי מה מוכרים. ים המלח זה מוצר שפשוט מוכר בצורה מטורפת, ובמיוחד כשהמוכרות הן נשים. (רוב הקונים הם גברים) אני הייתי מעדיף מובינג


----------



## Mrs G (20/3/06)

אתה לא מעדיף מובינג. 
לעבוד כמו חמור אפשר גם בארץ קרוב למשפחה ולחברים.


----------



## Mud4fucka (20/3/06)

חמור ? 
הישראלים בדר"כ הם לא החמורים. לברבר עם הלקוח, להחתים אותו על טפסים ולקחת את הכסף בזמן ש2 ספרדים מעפנים מרימים הכל למשאית... מאוד קל. הרבה יותר מלעמוד יום שלם בקניון ולפנות למאות אמריקאים סנובים.


----------



## saritoosh22 (20/3/06)

תתפלא! אבל כבר נתקלתי במספיק 
ישראלים שהיו הסבלים בכבודם ובעצמם, הם אלו שסחבו על גבם החסון את תכולת הבית וההוא שחתם על הטופס קיבל את הטיפ ליד.


----------



## Mud4fucka (20/3/06)

כולם מתחילים מלמטה.


----------



## forglemmigej (20/3/06)

כן הא?../images/Emo8.gif


----------



## חלב מוקצף (21/3/06)

עשו על זה סרט. (לול, מערכון העולים) 
גם הפרענקים שהגיעו לישראל בשנות החמישים היו "ספרדים מעפנים".... על זה נאמר - כל יום בא כלב...


----------



## Mrs G (20/3/06)

האמריקאים סנובים והספרדים מעפנים 
אני חושבת שיהיה חסר טעם לבוא ולספר לך שבתור אחת שקצת מעורבת במובינג, גרה פה 7 שנים ומכירה את אמריקה יותר טוב ממך או מאלה שמכרו לך את הסטריאוטיפים או האמת המעוותת שלהם - טוב תעשה אם תשנה גישה.


----------



## Mud4fucka (20/3/06)

אני חושב שיהיה קצת חסר טעם 
לבוא ולספר לך שעבדתי גם כמובר, וגם כמוכר בעגלות, ואת הסטריאוטיפים שלי למדתי בעצמי ולא מאף אחד אחר.


----------



## iris mom of two (20/3/06)

../images/Emo6.gif 
ממש השתלבות בחברה


----------



## ronnl (20/3/06)

לזה את קוראת השתלבות?../images/Emo6.gif 
השתלבות בכלא רק חסרה לו


----------



## Mrs G (20/3/06)

../images/Emo6.gif


----------



## ronnl (20/3/06)

גם אתה? 
יופי עוד כמה כמוכם ותוכלו להקים פורום משלכם: ישראלים ב"מלון 5 כוכבים" בחו"ל"... אם זה לא היה עצוב זה היה מצחיק .... יופי שעבדת כמובר וכמוכר עגלות את מי זה צריך לעניין בדיוק מצד שני אולי זה יעניין את שלטונות ארצות הברית בפעם הבאה שתכנס לתחומה?...ׂ


----------



## Mud4fucka (21/3/06)

זה אמור לעניין את אלה 
שמרגישים שהם יודעים הכל כי הם "חיים בארה"ב 7 שנים ומבינים יותר"


----------



## ronnl (21/3/06)

אז מה אתה מנסה לרמוז בדיוק?


----------



## iris mom of two (21/3/06)

../images/Emo13.gif 
מי שבאמת גר בארה"ב 7 שנים ויותר יודע שהוא אף פעם לא יידע את הכל על אמריקה וידע לא לעשות הכללות כמו כל האמריקאים הם סנובים.


----------



## רינת עדן (21/3/06)

את מכירה הכי טוב מכולם ויודעת שאת 
יודעת הכי טוב מכולם פששש...


----------



## אמא יודעת הכל (20/3/06)

רק אתמול היה כתוב במעריב 
שארה"ב מגרשת מספר עובדי עגלות לאחר שהיו במעצר חודש, נשפטו ולא יוכלו לחזור לארה"ב אלא לאחר 10 שנים וגם אז, יידרשו להוכיח שאין בכוונתם להשאר או לעבוד שם. בכל פעם שאני קוראת על העבודה הלא חוקית הזאת, אם בפורום ואם בעתונות, אני מתביישת שהעבריינים האלה הם חלק מאזרחי המדינה שלי והם מוציאים דיבתם רעה של כל אזרחי המדינה.


----------



## Roi Highway (20/3/06)

אני מודה לכולם 
על התגובות - הנעימות והנעימות פחות. חשוב שאנשים ידעו על הדבר הזה ושאמריקה היא באמת "אמריקה" רק בסרטים..


----------



## eternal beauty (20/3/06)

אמריקה 
ידידי, אין כסף קל. אמריקה היא הזדמנות נהדרת להצליח. אם תעבוד קשה, תצליח. לגבי המשכורות - אתה מקבל 25%-30% מהמכירות שלך. מה קשה להבין ?? אני גר באמריקה כמעט 7 שנים, וצר לי שאתה חושב ככה. יש לי עצה בשבילך: הישאר בארץ.. פחות ישראלים הדיוטים פה.


----------



## peleg289 (21/3/06)

.... 
אל תהיו כאלה יפי נפש! ארה"ב הפכה את עניין ההגירה לכמעט בלתי אפשרי,משפחה,מעסיק שמוכן לחתום עבורך ועוד רבים-לא מעניינים אותן ולא יתנו לך דרכן אישור. עצוב,אבל לדור שבשנים האחרונות השתחרר מהצבא עדיף לעבוד פה לא חוקי מאשר בארץ,בכלל(אם לשלם/ בלי לשלם מיסים -לא משנה עדיין עדיף להיות בארה"ב) בהחלט יש כאן ישראלים לא חוקיים שכן משלמים מיסים ולא גונבים דבר מהשלטונות! ודרך אגב-מוצר יכול להיות שחוק במדינה אחת(כריות בקליפורניה) ולהיות חדשני במדינה אחרת. ויש עגלות שמשלמות לפי שעה בחודשים החלשים ולפעמים גם בכל השנה. רוב הישראלים שמגרשים מפה עובדים בחברות שלא משלמות מיסים ומגיעים אליהם דרך מס הכנסה ולא דרך ההגירה בכלל,בחקירה של מס הכנסה מתברר כי העובדים לא חוקיים ואז מעיפים אותם!


----------



## זכיתי (21/3/06)

עצוב שגדל דור כמוך שחושב שלעבור על 
החוק במדינה זרה זה בסדר עכשיו בוא תעשה בבקשה רשימה על איזה חוקים בסדר לעבור ועל איזה לא 1. עבודה לא חוקית - לדבריך כן 2. מיסים -כנ"ל 3. לגנוב מהמדינה- כנ"ל (לא לשלם מיסים= לגנוב מהמדינה) 4. לגנוב מחנות כן או לא (לגנוב זה לגנוב) 5. לגנוב מהבית שלי (שוב גנב הוא גנב) 6. שהיה לא חוקית-לדבריך כן 7.כניסה לא חוקית למדינה (הוצהר תייר במציאות עובד) -לדבריך כן 8. להבריח סמים-גם כן? זה בסך הכל לעבור על חוקי המדינה(לא למכור סמים חס וחלילה רק להכניס איזה שקיק קטן) איפה שמים את הגבול???? או ששומרים על חוק או שמפרים חוק אין חוקים שבסדר לעבור עליהם בלי לעבור על אחרים תחשוב על זה


----------



## ronnl (21/3/06)

עוד יותר חמור 
הם לא רק חושבים שזה בסדר חלקם גם עושים את זה ועוברים על החוק


----------



## Dublinoa (21/3/06)

ואם היו חושבים שלא בסדר 
וגם עוברים על החוק - יותר טוב?


----------



## roni252 (21/3/06)

כל הכבוד 
אני ממש מורידה לך את הכובד עם הדו"ח שכתבת כאן..באמת סוף סטף ישראלי ישר שלא מוכר לוקשים ומזהיר את החברה הצעירים מהתמונה האמיתית.... באמת כל הכבוד!!!!והתמונה שציירת כל כך נכונה לא רק בארצות הברית גם באנגליה... רק אתמול פדתשי בעיר שלנו חברה צעירים בקניון העירוני..עובדים 7 ימים בשבוע מהבוקר עד הערב ומנסים לשכנע אותי שזה בסדר...מזל שאמא שלהם לא רואה אותם ככה...אם נחשוב על האירופאים שהגיעו לארץ בתור מתנדבים ( כמו אמא שלי למשל) אותם גם כן העבידו בפלחה ובעבודת כפיים אבל לפחות לא הבטיחו להם שום דבר...אבל לעבוד קשה כניראה נשמע טוב יותר בלונדון או בניו יורק מאשר בפאלחה של ישראל...


----------

